# max voltage for an i7 3770k



## kdfresh09

can anyone tell me what the max voltage is for the i7 3770k.  thank you.  ive looked but can not find any deffinate answer.


----------



## salvage-this

Looking around the forums I see a lot of 1.3v and less than 80c at load.  It is not a concrete answer for sure but I can't seem to find the official specs from Intel but that looks to be 1.52v.  Not like you would want to run it near there for a 24/7 OC.  

Here is the rule that I am using for my 3570k.  1.3v if you want to stay conservative with your OC.  1.35v-1.4v if you want to take the OC a bit further *only if you have enough cooling to do so.*

I found with my chip there were diminishing returns with voltages over 1.3v.  4.5GHz was pretty easy but I needed to have bigger jumps in voltages to go up from there.


----------



## tech savvy

kdfresh09 said:


> can anyone tell me what the max voltage is for the i7 3770k.  thank you.  ive looked but can not find any deffinate answer.



Higher Voltages=Higher temps=Better cooling.

"5ghz on these chips would be damm near impossible on a all in one liquid cooler setup such as yours sadly,they are a very hotchip to begin with,i have been testing them for clients with "proper"water cooling setups and i havent struck one chip(out of 30) that will do 5ghz without 1.55v which is just nuts,My recomendation to you is the same as i told the other people,if you want high freq from your cpu,sell this and buy sandy bridge  "

Edit: So 1.5v-1.55v should be around the MAX.


----------



## kdfresh09

yeah, ive been O.C> for hours now, and i went up to 1.5V just to see if i could get 4.9Ghz, and it didnt pass anything.  i am able to get it to 4.8Ghz @ 1.380V with temps in the low 80C range  while running intel burn test, but when i game or do anything else, it never goes above 68c so far.  but im going to run it at 4.7Ghz @ 1.33V with temps peaking out at 80c for just a split second, but hovered at the 73c-76c while running intel burn test. this seems to be pretty stable, and with relativly low volts, i think its good to go.

im going over to post smilemans black hole benchmark my scores.


----------



## salvage-this

Did you make any changes to the PLL voltages?  I lowered them a bit with mine and I could drop the voltages and temps a bit.  Not a huge amount but worth looking into.


----------



## kdfresh09

no i havnt changed anything other than the cpu voltage, and i raised my base clock to 107 to get my ram running at 1710mhz since the day ive had the machine.  no bsods or anything like that.  multiplyer at x44.  set ram voltage manualy to 1.5V.  turned spread spectrum off where ever i seen it.  disables all the power features and speed step, and turbo, all off.  turned my power phases to extreme mode to allow all of them to work at the same time to reduce load/heat for the mother board.  and everything elase is set to default.

if you could please explain what the PLL voltage is for and what i should change it to that would be great, along with any other knowledge you may have in relation to other voltages for intel chips and motherboards.  thanks


----------



## salvage-this

A lot of that is well above my knowlege but here is the guild that I used to OC my chip.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

This is probably the best explanation that I could find on what PLL voltages are and what benefit they can have.

http://www.benchtec.co.uk/forums/threads/8337-CPU-PLL-voltage


----------



## 87dtna

The real question is do you want to know the max voltage for a daily overclock or max voltage you can run safely just to bench?

As a max daily voltage, I wouldn't run more than 1.35v unless you have a full water cooling loop then maybe up to 1.40v.


----------



## kdfresh09

yeah, i was looking for a daily voltage for a daily overclock.  i decided to just settle on 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v.  i can get 4.7Ghz @ 1.33v, but i think 4.6 is fine for now.  with my antec 920, i get low 70's at most when doing intel burn test.  anything else i do it stays in the low to mid 60's.  these temps are okay, right?  and do you think that i could go ahead and run 1.33v, 4.7Ghz 24/7 by taking my current temps into consideration?  do i have enough head room you think?


----------



## spirit

Yes low 70s at load are fine I reckon. The best way find out if you can run 4.7 at 1.33v would be to run the machine with Prime95 once you've overclocked to 4.7 and just monitor your temps. If they go over 80C at load, I'd say go back to what you've got now and leave it at that.


----------



## 87dtna

Honestly I would just stay at 4.6 for the daily, you will notice zero difference at 4.7.


----------



## kdfresh09

i agree ^.  thanks for the little bit of info.  even though it wasnt much, i still got the info i needed, like 1.4 would be too high for 24/7 OC, and that keeping it under 1.35v for a reg. OC is helpful too.  i feel that my OC at 1.3v is pretty good.  my buddy needs 1.35v for the same clock speed on the same chip.  he's using the sabertooth board, so i dont know if its his chip, or board thats doing making his run on a higher voltage to be stable.  and his h100 doesnt cool it as well as my antec 920.  maybe cuz he has .05 volts more than i do running his chip?


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah thats pretty good, my 3570k takes 1.30v to be fully stable at 4.5ghz....though you are running a much better CPU cooler than I am so that really helps stability.


----------

